# how to make seeds



## dozer42 (Jan 3, 2007)

i was just wondering how you make a good seed. i was doing some reading about these lowryder plants. seem to be pretty amazing. everyone is sold out of the seeds i think due to you cant clone this plant. if i were to get ahold of some of these seeds what is the best way to make my own supply of seeds? do you just grow male and female cross them and you have good stable seeds or is there a trick


----------



## night501 (Mar 9, 2007)

i didnt know that you couldnt clone some strains of marijuana. anyone know the science behind that?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 9, 2007)

Because of it's genetic makeup, lowryder is pretty much flowering from the day it is planted and because of this I think it is impractical to clone ... correct me if I'm wrong ... Peace


----------



## Brouli (Mar 9, 2007)

if you  make a male and a female of the same "bag "  when you pollen the female you  will get similar plants to the one that you start with   nothing more or less   but dont get it twisted its not like with clone they will not be identical.   to  get  F1 hybrid of lowryder #2   you have to mix Santa-maria and Lowryder



o yaaa if you interested in growing lowryder  go for lowryder#2   got more yaild much more


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 9, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> i didnt know that you couldnt clone some strains of marijuana. anyone know the science behind that?


 
The species is called Cannibus Ruderalis, might help if you are looking for info, and yes, as others said, it's veg cycle is almost non-existant.

Breeding is really not that difficult, the plants do all the work.  But, as Brouli said, if you don't know what you are doing, I would stick with crossing hybrids.

If I were going to grow something I couldn't clone, and was only interested in seed with good genetics, and not concerned with the breeding aspect, I would grow a male lowryder and cross it with another strain.  Some seeds will carry on the same trait, some won't.  I would probably just cull the ones that didn't and BACKCROSS the ones that did with the same lowryder father.  I would do an initial run, the male and a few fems seeded, clean up WELL, and grow on from there.  This would probably be the simplest description of how not to make a mess without doing mass research on breeding.  

Good Luck


----------



## vhd777 (May 20, 2011)

Its *not* as *simple* as you think!

You need to have an understanding of genetics. Just as a basic guide line, I will refer to the Basics of Biology.

You have 3 possible outcomes. Take the famous flower colouring as an example.

If you have a red flower and a *white flower[/COLOR]* and you cross-bred them.

You have three possible outcomes.

1) Red off springs
2) White off springs
3) *Pink off springs*

Obviously in the first two outcomes, one of the plants is known as the dormant plant, transmitting all its genetic code to the other plant.

What you want is the third outcome, where both genes have been mixed. However, the degree could also vary, Dark Pink, Light Pink, depending on how much genetic makeup has been taken from each of the plants.

Another challenge you will face is being able to determine a successful cross-breed, with the flowers its easy as identifying the colour code, with a cannabis plant you really need to know your two different strains and determine the outcome from your experience, or invest in $1000 of dollars to purchase your own lab equipments.

The mixing of genes depends on many factors, but in the end of the day, it depends mostly on the unique genes codding of each seed or plant.

From the batch of seeds you create, mostly they will have one make up, but some differences can appear, so from 100 seeds, you may get 5 red 5 pink and 90 white.

The first cross you make will be referred as F1, second cross F2, third cross F3 and so on.

The only way to perfect it is through experimentation and it wont take anywhere less than 5 Years for you to just be able to get the grasps of it, unless you have expert advise from someone who is experienced and can tell you all the info you need to know.

So it *IS NOT SIMPLE* and yes, for a newbie to believe they can successfully cross pollinate two strains and create their own strain which can hold up from the first try is far fetched.


----------



## vhd777 (May 20, 2011)

Its *not* as *simple* as you think!

You need to have an understanding of genetics. Just as a basic guide line, I will refer to the Basics of Biology.

You have 3 possible outcomes. Take the famous flower colouring as an example.

If you have a red flower and a *white flower[/COLOR]* and you cross-bred them.

You have three possible outcomes.

1) Red off springs
2) White off springs
3) *Pink off springs*

Obviously in the first two outcomes, one of the plants is known as the dormant plant, transmitting all its genetic code to the other plant.

What you want is the third outcome, where both genes have been mixed. However, the degree could also vary, Dark Pink, Light Pink, depending on how much genetic makeup has been taken from each of the plants.

Another challenge you will face is being able to determine a successful cross-breed, with the flowers its easy as identifying the colour code, with a cannabis plant you really need to know your two different strains and determine the outcome from your experience, or invest in $1000 of dollars to purchase your own lab equipments.

The mixing of genes depends on many factors, but in the end of the day, it depends mostly on the unique genes codding of each seed or plant.

From the batch of seeds you create, mostly they will have one make up, but some differences can appear, so from 100 seeds, you may get 5 red 5 pink and 90 white.

The first cross you make will be referred as F1, second cross F2, third cross F3 and so on.

The only way to perfect it is through experimentation and it wont take anywhere less than 5 Years for you to just be able to get the grasps of it, unless you have expert advise from someone who is experienced and can tell you all the info you need to know.

So it *IS NOT SIMPLE* and yes, for a newbie to believe they can successfully cross pollinate two strains and create their own strain which can hold up from the first try is far fetched.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 20, 2011)

bro your replying to a thread that hasnt been active in 4 years....???   whatchu smokin?


----------



## PencilHead (May 20, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> bro your replying to a thread that hasnt been active in 4 years....??? whatchu smokin?


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2011)

Some crosses he made. 

Just jacken wit ya bro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

> So it IS NOT SIMPLE and yes, for a newbie to believe they can successfully cross pollinate two strains and create their own strain which can hold up from the first try is far fetched.



I dont agree with this statement..as I have a few crosses myself...if the enviorment is correct and the feeding schedule is Right...How hard is that?..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont agree with this statement..as I have a few crosses myself...if the enviorment is correct and the feeding schedule is Right...How hard is that?..
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



  You're 'both' correct in your own right. _"Anyone"_ can make seeds... but vhd is also correct in ..".....  successfully cross pollinate two strains and *create their own strain*  which can hold up from the first try is far fetched."
   Making 'seeds' and making 'strains' are two different animals..


----------



## dman1234 (May 20, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> You're 'both' correct in your own right. _"Anyone"_ can make seeds... but vhd is also correct in .."..... successfully cross pollinate two strains and *create their own strain* which can hold up from the first try is far fetched."
> Making 'seeds' and making 'strains' are two different animals..


 

Yup, and the OP asked if he crossed a male and female of the same strain would he get good seeds, IMO yes he should, every breeding of 2 plants doesnt have to be a massive genetics project, it can just be a seed run.

even if the OP was 4 years ago.  LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2011)

Im gonna Cross Weed with Watermelon. I loves Watermelon.
Gonna call it Weedermelon.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im gonna Cross Weed with Watermelon. I loves Watermelon.
> Gonna call it Weedermelon.


 
MMMMMMmmmmmm  sounds delicious....  ok question is how long will it take to dry?


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im gonna Cross Weed with Watermelon. I loves Watermelon.
> Gonna call it Weedermelon.


opens up whole new possibilities :rofl:
Weedapenos
Better Boy buds
Zuiweedy
asparaweed
and Fried Okrabuds. :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2011)

Yum Yum,,the things we can do with a little pollin.

Fried Oakrabuds sounds really good with a little Cream Weed Cravy.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2011)

I used to breed .._Quarter_ horses....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2011)

Now thats funny.


----------



## Waldo03 (Dec 25, 2011)

You mean you want to roast some seeds?

I melt a pat of butter. Put the seeds in a bowl, add the butter and stir. Some people season the seeds and mix. I prefer to lay the seeds in a single layer on a cookie sheet, then sprinkle generously with season salt and regular salt. Bake at 350 until golden brown, about 30mins.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 21, 2012)

It's not even that simple.  I will use the previous example.

"If you have a red flower and a *white flower[/color]* and you cross-bred them. You have 3 possible outcomes. Take the famous flower coloring as an example. "  

There are many more genetic color traits possible than three, unless you have purebred flowers.  So an advisement----look for seeds where there is no variation in plant types.  Some breeders will tell you they inbred a strain until they have only the traits they desire in all seedlings.  This means the plant is "pure".   Or simply use "landraces"  like Afghan or Moroccan, for example.  These have been selectively bred by mother nature and work great for breeding projects.  Look at the Vanilla Kush.....a simple Afghan and Kashmire cross, I believe and it's a Cannabis Cup winner....  Most of Greenhouse Seeds are created many strains through a process of selecting killer land races to breed with.

I think breeding is cake, but I have a mathematical mind and can see abstractions hard to explain other than by creating layers upon layers of back crosses using different finished products with the same genetics, although the finished products be totally different from one another.

For example:  Deadhead OG x Chem Valley Kush

Deadhead OG ---SFV OG Kush x Skunk VA
Chem Valley Kush---SFV OG Kush x chemdog 4

Both strains have the same SFV OG Kush in their crosses.  Crossing these two would in theory back cross the SFVOGKush and give a handful variations of chemdog in the cross

So yes breeding can be very complex, but it can be simple too.....just like anything else.  It's what you make of it.




			
				vhd777 said:
			
		

> Its *not* as *simple* as you think!
> 
> You need to have an understanding of genetics. Just as a basic guide line, I will refer to the Basics of Biology.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2012)

Breeding is not simple and probably never will be.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

thats the problem we are see today with so many strains. PPL are thinking they are breeding when they are just chunkin pollen. To be a True Breeder it takes yrs to get your first strain locked down to a point where the seeds are consistance without a bunch of phenos showing up in every pack of seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2012)

I personally don't much care as long as the cross gets me good and high. And its not prone to Hermi of course. Besides, pollen chunkin is fun. Ask TCVG.


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I personally don't much care as long as the cross gets me good and high. And its not prone to Hermi of course. Besides, pollen chunkin is fun. Ask TCVG.


SURE it is!!... but 'that' is how it should be taken too.... as "fun"   
but... Taking dj's blueberry and bro grimms c99 and crossing/chucking, then calling it or soliciting the f1 hybrid as  "Weedhoppers Wonder" is not appropriate.."IMHO" 
and I am NOT pointing fingers, trying to discourage or berate anyone or their practices. In your own little world, you can call it anything that you please, but to be fair and honest w/ the outside world, "IMO" a cross should be worked many times and to some degree stabilized, before you put 'your' moniker on it and claim credit.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Skunk and bear breedin makes for good camp security long as yual train them right ifin not yual got big problem on yur hands. Be safe the trails yual walk my friends. Enjoy the scenery as yu travel.

BWD


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2012)

....:cool2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2012)

Weedhoppers Wonders,,thats funny as hell. is it on the market yet.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Weedhoppers Wonders,,thats funny as hell. is it on the market yet.


 
Nope only be doin the one cause ifin yual can imagin what bear shat be smellin like on its own be lot worse yual be stick the stink off a skunk in there! Be having to stoop and scoop more then most need be knowin. Thick and sticks hard to yur boots ifin yual not watchin were yu step lol.
It be all in fun. Thanks fur the laugh.

BWD


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 26, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> SURE it is!!... but 'that' is how it should be taken too.... as "fun"
> but... Taking dj's blueberry and bro grimms c99 and crossing/chucking, then calling it or soliciting the f1 hybrid as  "Weedhoppers Wonder" is not appropriate.."IMHO"
> and I am NOT pointing fingers, trying to discourage or berate anyone or their practices. In your own little world, you can call it anything that you please, but to be fair and honest w/ the outside world, "IMO" a cross should be worked many times and to some degree stabilized, before you put 'your' moniker on it and claim credit.


 
took the words out of my mouth, im directing it to a new memebr, i wont name names, but its actualy what he/she is doing. and actually wanting to sell them to people as his own stuff. even naming the parents i feel its stealing poeples hard work with simple crosses/ f1s being called new strains.



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> thats the problem we are see today with so many strains. PPL are thinking they are breeding when they are just chunkin pollen. To be a True Breeder it takes yrs to get your first strain locked down to a point where the seeds are consistance without a bunch of phenos showing up in every pack of seeds.


took me 2 1/2 years pretty much of constant perpual grows to get my Mango/Skunk down to 1 & 2 phenos. lots of dead males ill tell you that, even females had to be excluded. was only breeding a select pheno, took many plants to find them, multiple times. cloning helps.


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Weedhoppers Wonders,,thats funny as hell. is it on the market yet.


  I've 'heard'.. it is, but you need to search for that "keeper" pheno'... "lookk for the one that doesn't hermie"...:rofl:   

puffin'.. it is also misleading at best. As you probably know, your f1 hybred will usually appear relatively stable. Subsequent generations.... not so much..:hubba:


----------

